# New to the Cichlid World



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to the aquarium world and I have to say that I'm loving it so far. It's been a steep learning curve and I'm craving information all the time. Anyway, I got my tank fully cycled after about 4 weeks of waiting and adding ammonia throughout a fishless cycle. My parameters were all spot on so I had already decided what I wanted to stock my tank with (or at least I thought I had). I was going along with the tetras, rasboras, mollies etc. that I had planned out during my 4 week cycle time wait. So I visited a local-ish fish shop that was recommended to me when the time came to stock. So I quickly found out that my water parameters didn't suit the fish i had planned on getting and cichlids were recommended to me. My pH is naturally 7.5 and I have had water from my source. So over to the cichlid section I went and after about an hour decided upon 5 fish that I would like. I have to say that the store owner was brilliant and very informative. His passion for fish could be seen and there were no stupid questions in his eyes....

So here I am a week later. All fish seem to have settled in well but the problem is, I have no idea exactly what fish I've brought home. Being new to it all and with all the variations of Cichlids out there, I'm just totally confused as to what I have now. And I'd love to find out more about the fish I have but have found it hard to research the proper info without being totally sure as to what I have stocked.... so I was wondering if some of you more experienced guys might help me out a bit if I post some pics?

Any help at al would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

P.S. I apologise for any obvious or stupid questions... I'm just unsure and would like confirmation from the more experienced people in here. Loving the forum and loving this new hobby.


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok, I'm not sure if everyone is having the same problem here... but when I rechecked my post, the pics aren't all there and the text is by some pics....

If everyone has the same problem can you let me know? I'm wondering if it's just my browser... It seemed fine when I previewed it before posting.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I can see 5 pics.

1. First glance made me think a male Metriaclima lombardoi, but it is fairly elongated and the lombardoi(common name kenyi) don't share this trait. Maybe a female Pseudotropheus saulosi. I am not sure at all.
2. Placidochromis milomo (Super VC-10), looks to be a young male. Hap.
3. Some sort of Labeotropheus trewavasae. Mbuna.
4. Some sort of Aulonocara stuartgranti variant??? I don't know haps/peacocks very well.
5. Synodontis eupterus, catfish.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi charloman and Welcome to C-F!!

I also see a total of 5 pictures. Nice clear pictures by the way, thanks.

Next to the address bar at the top of the page, there is an Icon for Compatibility View. Click on it and you should be able to see your pics and text clearly without any overlapping. I have to view C-F in Compatibility View to be able to see pics also, I don't know if it is a forum problem or a browser problem. I don't experience this on any other fish forums.

What size is your aquarium, please include the dimensions?


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

hi again folks... thanks for the warm welcome... and thanks for the info on my cichlids and what they may be. I uploaded a total of 5 pics and on this laptop (my home laptop) there is no problem with the post. Earlier I wrote up the post while at work (but don't tell anyone this - I should have been working) and it was all over the place, so maybe it is a browser issue.

Regarding the pics, it took me a while to get nice clear shots of them - it's almost like they knew and wanted to play games and go hiding. As for my tank, I have a 180L (which I think is a 55gUS). Dimensions are approx 100cm x 50cm x 45cm - or thereabouts. I still want to work on my decor, adding more rocks and put a black background up. I'll look into compatible plants when I get used to caring for the fish 1st.

I was told the names of all 5 fish when I purchased them, but because of the scientific names, I had completely forgotten them by the time I walked out the door. Not that it diminishes my excitement or joy, I'd just like to know more about them and what I should aim for next. I'm looking at adding maybe another 5 or 6 in the next week or 2 and then leaving it at that.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1st fish is probably a juvenile Pseudotropheus Johanni type. Mbuna
2nd is Placidochromis milomo, male unless it was hormoned. Called a 'Hap"
3rd does have Labeotropheus look, but may not be a pure fish. Mbuna
Male Aulonocara stuartgranti type, called a "Peacock"

The Mbuna may intimidate the Milomo and Aulonocara, so they may not show full color.
The Synodontis cat should be no trouble


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

noki said:


> 1st fish is probably a juvenile Pseudotropheus Johanni type. Mbuna
> 2nd is Placidochromis milomo, male unless it was hormoned. Called a 'Hap"
> 3rd does have Labeotropheus look, but may not be a pure fish. Mbuna
> Male Aulonocara stuartgranti type, called a "Peacock"
> ...


I am thinking along these lines as well


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks again for the help folks... I really do appreciate it. I'll still never remember these off the top of my head, but I have them all noted and will keep an eye on their progression as time goes on. I was told that none of the fish were hormoned and this was strongly noted by the salesman. He was explaining that, how over time the fish will develop their true colours as they mature. That the fish were still young and will continue to grow and develop as time goes on. I'm wondering if the juvenile Pseudotropheus Johanni Mbuna (Gold/Yellow) is a female. This fish is the only one that digs in the sand, almost looking like its nesting. I haven't read up on this, but maybe it's just a trait of this fish male/female anyway? Or maybe it's a trait of Cichilds? I'm just wondering because I was under the impression that I had purchased all male fish. This fish is also the smallest and seems to rule to roost so to speak. It's definitely territorial and none of the other fish I have stand up to this one.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

It is normal for any of your fish to dig regardless of the gender.


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

That blows my suspicions out of the water so.... haha ... thanks again

All fish are settled in well now 12 days on... more to add very soon.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

How Big Is That Yellow One (The Johanni)? It Could Very Well Be Female - A Male Will Start To Show some Blue/Black Coloration Usually Around 2", Especially If It's As Dominant As You Say. If This One Gets On To About 3" Or More And Is Still Solid Yellow Like That, Then You've Almost Certainly Got A Female. But I Suspect That By That Time She Will Have Laid And Held some Eggs, And That Will Also Be A pretty Good Hint!


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

The Johanni is about 2.5 to 3 inches in length right now. I noticed recently that the under belly of the fish is turning white and 2 white stripes between its eyes are beginning to develop also. I tried getting more pics but was unsuccessful. It's a busy little fish and won't stay still or pose for a pic at all. I'll attach one that I did manage to get though.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

At That Size, And Being A Dominant Fish, With No Trace Of Blue Coloration, I Would Put Money On It Being A Female Johanni. Have You Noticed Any Increased Aggression From The males In The Tank? If You Haven't, You Will Soon As She Starts To Become Sexually Mature. If Your Goal Is To Have An All-Male Tank, You Should Consider Removing Her Before Things Get Nasty.


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

I haven't noticed any increased aggression as of yet. All seem to be getting along quite well at the minute. All feeding together, swimming around the tank together and all pretty harmless stuff for now. I've to visit my local fish store today (same place I purchased the fish) in order to pick up my next few additions. Possibly 5 or 6 more fish to complete the tank stocking levels. I'll show him the pics and ask what he thinks/recommends. He'll take the fish back no problem and replace with another. It's sounding like that's the best thing to do before things get wild in there. Can't have that in my 1st tank!!!


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok.... ROUND 2..... quick fire round !!!

5 new additions to the tank yesterday. All settled in well so far. Increased the activity in the tank. Some surprising changes though.... not that I'm an expert in the field or anything, just regarding some of the earlier comments and stuff I've been reading. The yellow Johanni has mellowed a lot and the Peacock has become more aggressive and chases most around the tank... Anyway, here are the new additions.... Any ideas on the proper names?









I know I said I had 5 new additions, well one of them was a Cat synodontis, I got a 2nd one. Not so sure this was a good idea though, the new one is slightly smaller and gets plenty of grief off the 1st one I've bought.

Regarding the fish, I was told that the 1st one is a type of mbuna, the 2nd an albino peacock variety, 3rd an acei (???) and the 4th a Rusty Peacock.

Does all this sound correct? or have they specific types and names?

Thanks again in advance... I'm trying to keep a proper stocking list. Also trying to find out specifics about the fish I have.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. seems like a too pale Pseudotropheus socolofi

2. Albino Aulonocara... not sure you could say a specific name

3. Pseudotropheus elegans "White Tail Acei"

4. Copidichromis borleyi Red Fin Kadango


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I find it important to write down the name of any fish that I buy at a fish store, including the scientific name or have the employee write that info down on the fish bag in order to keep track of what I am buying. If the scientific name is not listed on the tank that the fish came from or the employee doesn't know what it is, don't guess at what it might be.

Some stores only list the common name of the fish or some made up name that reflects what the fish looks like. Many of these fish are hybrids or cross-bred fish that we will never know what they are. I find it important to only deal with stores or other aquarists that take the time to properly identify and label the fish they are selling.

We can only guess what fish you might have based on their general appearance but it's not a guarantee that is the species or variant that you actually have. I apologize for my brief rant on trying to identify what you have and want to note that it is only my opinion.


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help and the info... that was a quick response.

Regarding the correct scientific names, I went to the store yesterday to get more fish to add to my tank. I also had pics printed out for the ones I previously purchased. The guy I dealt with originally (the owner of the store - and store cichlid specialist) had a day off yesterday. So I was unable to get the specifics off the guy who was there. He dealt more with tetra's, mollies, guppies etc... and specialised in planted tanks. On both days I was there, they had a new stock of fish and were in the process of writing the details up on the tanks. They were also ridiculously busy with customers, so I didn't ask specifics at the time, knowing I'd be back soon to find out for sure. I apologise for the silly questions. I just wanted an idea of what I had so I could read up on the info online.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well it is good to at least get a good idea of what you have. Now is the fish of a quality that you would want to save babies, you really shouldn't save or distribute fry unless you are sure what you have, and if it is pure and of good quality.


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

noki said:


> Well it is good to at least get a good idea of what you have. Now is the fish of a quality that you would want to save babies, you really shouldn't save or distribute fry unless you are sure what you have, and if it is pure and of good quality.


Of course... I have taken all of this into consideration too. I have no interest in breeding at the minute. That's why I wasn't too hung up on hybrids. I don't mind what I have as long as the fish are healthy and get along. I'm only starting out, so my main aim is keeping all of the fish healthy and happy. One step at a time. I'm sure the time will come where I'll want to breed, but that's for the future.

Thanks again for the help and responses.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Keep an eye on your Synodontis catfish - if the second one you got is the same as the first, you've got 2 Synodontis eupterus in a 55 gallon tank. This species gets fairly large (8" or so) and really prefers to be the only catfish in the tank. If you had a larger tank it wouldn't be too much of an issue, but in your tank it might be too small for both of them. Watch for fighting and be prepared to remove one if it gets too bad.


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I've already experienced this and am currently looking into returning one to the local fish shop. I thought 2 would be fine together in the tank. I'll be keeping an eye on things and possibly making a swap next weekend when I get the chance to get back into my lfs.

As always, thanks for the info.


----------



## chriswagner (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm pretty new to Africans cichlids as well, and i have little knowledge about mbuna species which the first one is for sure.I'm fairly sure #2 is copadichromis borleyi.


----------



## chriswagner (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry I only saw two pics, Borleyi is number 4 apparently! That's what I get for browsing on my phone.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think this 'cichlid specialist' you're dealing with is giving you poor advice on stocking.


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I think this 'cichlid specialist' you're dealing with is giving you poor advice on stocking.


Why do you think that?

When I say cichlid-specialist, I don't mean that he has a phD in cichlids or anything like that... he merely has a lot of experience and has been very helpful to me. So I guess that in this particular store, he's the one who is in the know regarding cichlids....


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Because he's selling one of all sorts of different mbuna, haps and peacocks. Several of which are far too large and aggressive for your tank size.


----------



## charloman (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmmm time will tell I suppose. So far so good, though that doesn't mean a whole lot as they're just juvenile at the min. It's all a part of the learning curve I suppose and can only do the best I can. For my tank, which is 180L (or 50 gUS i think) what would you have recommended? I'm totally new to all of this and want to gather as much info as I can from experienced fish keepers.


----------

